# Selling GMC Truck with 420g Texture Machine



## DryWallDude (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm selling my 1992 GMC Topkick Truck with a 420 gallon 1999 Pete's Texture Machine AST 4 cylinder Industrial Ford with a 2 stage champion compressor and a 200 gallon water tank. Truck has 190,000 miles and Texture Machine has less than 1800 hours. Sprays fast with lots of air. Truck and texture rig are located in Colorado Springs, CO. $23,800. If you're interested call Kelly at 719-304-4580. :thumbup:


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pics*

Got any pictures? How many feet of hose?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

drywallsprayer said:


> Got any pictures? How many feet of hose?




I bet if you post a pic of 23,800$ he will post a pic of his rig


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

At $23,800


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> At $23,800




Go away !


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

At that price ... Not a chance ! A 1992 truck/same year spray rig is under 8,000 in this neck of the woods


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> At that price ... Not a chance ! A 1992 truck/same year spray rig is under 8,000 in this neck of the woods


Sorry Mike I am back (live with it) - my point exactly though - $23,800 for a truck with 190k for mileage? :thumbdown:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Keep dreaming !! At least check the local site to see what stuff is going for


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I reckon it is a bit rude. The guy joins to run an add for his truck. No gday how are you or anything. Then he doesnt respond to posts.
I bet he will respond now.:whistling2:


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

*No Kidding*

That's why I wanted to see pictures. $23,800 for a rig that old and it better be able to do something special. I've got two so I'm not hurting for a rig or anything. More or less just curiosity to see its condition and what not.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

drywallsprayer said:


> Got any pictures? How many feet of hose?


Looks like the truck.
http://drywalltexturemachines.com/jecousedequipment.html


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a 8,000$ set up ! Good luck getting 23,000


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

drywallmike08 said:


> Looks like a 8,000$ set up ! Good luck getting 23,000


Yup, overpriced for this market.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Machine said:


> Looks like the truck.
> http://drywalltexturemachines.com/jecousedequipment.html


Nice work finding that! Agreed. Not worth even close to 23,000!


----------

